# Need Live Center for older Craftsman lathe



## denlford

I bought an older model Craftsman lathe recently. The dead center is missing fron the tail. It is an approx 1/2" threaded shaft that the center screws onto. Does anyone know where I can find a Live Center to fit this machine?

Thanks,

denlford


----------



## john lucas

I may be wrong but I think the old craftsman lathes took a #1 morse taper. If it's 1/2" at the large size of the hole it's #1. If it's closer to 3/4" it a #2. You can get #1 morse taper live centers from www.pennstateind.com They probably have the #2 morse tapers as well. If you just need a dead center with a 60 degree point you can buy those from machine shops.


----------



## denlford

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information. I'll go out and measure the size and see if the comapny has what I need

denlford


----------



## AZ Termite

You may also try http://www.searspartsdirect.com All you have to do is enter the model and serial number and it will bring up a parts list. If your lathe is like my old craftsman a regular live center will not work.


----------



## TS3660

Is it a wood lathe or a metal lathe? I have a metal lathe I rebuilt. It has a #1mt in the tailstock and a #2 in the headstock. I bought both live and dead centers from Grizzly.


----------



## denlford

It is a wood lathe. I live in the Little Rock, Arkansas area and was in Springfield, MO a couple of weeks ago. I went to the Grizzly store there, but they did not have a live center that would fit. I will try to post some pics of the tail stock. Thanks for your reply.

denlford


----------



## denlford

Thanks for your reply. I have checked with Sear's, but they don't have parts for this model of lathe.

denlford


----------



## AZ Termite

Did you look at the link I had. It is different than your local store. If you only checked a store you will want to look at the web site I linked.


----------



## musky

My grandfather gave me an old craftsman lathe years ago. It had a motor that was separate from the lathe and mounted behind the lathe to attach the pulley to. It did not have a bed like most lathes now have, it had poles that the tail stock slid on. I lost the live center while moving and had the same problems you are having finding a new one. I upgraded to a harbor freight mini and then to a Delta Midi, but as far as i remember, the live center was straight shaft or almost straight. It did not seem to have the taper like the ones I use now. It was about two inches long or so with a point on it. With mine, I had to use oil where the live center spun in the tail stock. I don't know if you could have one made at a machine shop or not. I wish I knew where mine was, I would be happy to send it to you, since that lathe hasn't been used in probably 10 years or so. Good luck.


----------



## jeff967

the old "109" craftsman had #0 morse tapers


----------

